
The Mysterious Life of Birds Who Never Come Down - kf
http://nytimes.com/2020/07/29/magazine/vesper-flights.html
======
rhyswallace
>I didn’t want to leave [the bird] there, so I took it home, swaddled it in a
towel and tucked it in the freezer.

Mhmm... what?

------
brudgers
comments a few days ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23996730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23996730)

